# Pregnant Lily



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I thought I'd share the photos I took of Lily today because I finally found my digital camera I also cut her hair myself. So she looks like a little lion ound:
She is big!! She started at 9.5 pounds and she now weighs 13.5 at 7 weeks. She has also gained 5 inches behind her ribs. Next week she is getting an x-ray and I get to find out how many puppies she is going to have. Anyone want to take a guess?


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Lily's Puppy Pool*

Five puppies- three girls, two mellow boys. Keep us posted!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kristine,

I am guessing 4 puppies. I also think 3 girls and one boy and they will be black/white parti like their dad. It would be super cool though if you had some brindles!! Lily looks super cute in her new hairdo ~ you did a great and even job! Are you using my vet by me? Please send updates! We wish you and Lily all the best!! reggers:

Libby & Kohana


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Lily.....she looks soo cute reggers: I am going to guess 3 boys and 2 girls....all sweet as can be!!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I say 4 boys


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No guess on puppies, I love her hair cut.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh puppies - you are so lucky - my Lily is jealous!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Four puppies -- two boys, two girls.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi! Kristine glad you found your camera.
Hey Lily Oliver says "hi and 3 puppies."


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I say 5 puppies, 3 girls and 2 boys. OK, I see wannabe had the same guess, so I let her choose a puppy first.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm not guessing without belly pix and an x-ray. 

OK, I'll guess five just for fun, but it doesn't count until the films.  You can ask, but one time I got to bring the x-ray home. The other times, I think they moved to digital, so maybe if you bring a jump drive...???


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey maryam our guess are the opposite... i said 3 boys and 2 girls...we shall see how it goes. getting ready to go to my breeder's house and help the puppies...will post some pictures when i get back!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

this is sooo much fun can't wait to hear the news...i bet Lily is excited too....is this her first time?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not good at these guessing games....I'm with Kimberly....I need the pix first....and even then I am usually wrong.....but hey, I'll give it a guess!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to guess 4 and I will take the first born little boy 

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My guess is 4 pups...3 boys, 1 girl. She's a cute lil mama!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, Kristine. I can't get over the vast difference in coat type between Lily and Abby. It's a striking contrast.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, hope you win, cause I LOVE boys, LOL.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> By the way, Kristine. I can't get over the vast difference in coat type between Lily and Abby. It's a striking contrast.


Yeah, they have completely different coats. I sure hope I get some Abby coats in this litter.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought I would give everyone a before shot of Lily's tummy. This was taken probably 4 months before she was bred. 
Ohh and this is Lily's first litter.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Can't wait to find out how many is there and what sexes they are!!!! Fun Fun!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I think 4 puppies... 3 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think she's looking pretty big so I'll go with four puppies and an even split of girls and boys. But there might be a 5th in there!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I wouldn't even begin to guess the number of puppies without the x-rays, but Lilly looks so cute pregnant.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh how cute Lily is with her new haircut. I would say 6 puppies. Four girls and 2 boys. On another message board I am on one just had 10 puppies. Now that is alot for one Momma to care for. Keep us posted please on the x-ray result's.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

*Lily's x-ray*

Hi everyone, 
We got Lily's x-ray done this morning. From the x-ray you can clearly see how many she is going to have. They are pretty big, so the vet thinks she will welp this weekend. Good job to all of you who got the number right. Now to see what sex and colors they are.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Were we right with 4?


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes she has four puppies in her oven :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She did excellent films for you, Kristine! This is going to be an exciting next few days. 

By the way, she has always told me that each one of my girls is going to have the the puppies early due to the size, but we haven't yet. So, you'll need to talk to Lily so she can improve her odds in that area. (If that is the only area where she's ever wrong, I'm still exceptionally happy with her!) Which day is Lily on now?


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought the films were great too. Lily is on Day 56, so still pretty early. She just got some milk in yesterday (at least I won't have to worry about that).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristine,

she did a great job on the x-rays!! I can clearly see four puppies, how very exciting. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It all sounds excellent so far, Kristine! 

Oh, I forgot to say - it looks like one is all positioned and ready to go, too.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kristine - how exciting. Good luck to the new mama and you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a great x-ray! That's the clearest I've ever seen. I can't wait to see the pictures once they come out. Good luck Lily!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> It all sounds excellent so far, Kristine!
> 
> Oh, I forgot to say - it looks like one is all positioned and ready to go, too.


Yeah it looks like two are positioned to go, one is backwards- breech  and one doesn't know what it is doing, but I think it will come head first.
So the waiting game begins.

Kimberly- with your girls have you noticed if there is a time frame before they whelp that they get milk in?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kristine, good luck with Lily! Look forward to seeing lots of puppy pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Kristine and Lily!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kristine, Lilly looks so sweet! I was going to guess 4 since it's my usual lucky number, and now I see from the xrays Lilly will be whelping 4. My guess is 3 boys, 1 girl. Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting for you, Kristine! I'm sure it will be wonderful to have four puppies running around... I am so jealous!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kristine how exciting!! I would stay close to home especially if Lily's milk is in already! I know this is Lily's first time, what about yours? I'm sending best vibes for a safe delivery for all 4 babies and for Lily.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kristine and Lily, Best wishes for an easy delivery and four healthy, plump puppies! I think I'd be a nervous wreck. It's a very exciting time for you.

Hmmph, maybe you guys can all clearly see four puppies on that film, but not me! It's a very good thing I don't read X-rays for a living!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I was wondering if Lily had her puppies yet. We need pictures and how many. By the way, who is the father?


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 
Lily is still very pregnant. I guess my vet is still wrong when it comes to estimating whelping with x-rays. LOL. The father is Ch. Amor Walk Like a Man aka Frankie.
I sure hope she has them soon, she is huge for only having 4 puppies.
I will be sure to post pictures as soon as they arrive, since I know how much everyone loves puppy pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Colinahavanese said:


> Lily is still very pregnant. I guess my vet is still wrong when it comes to estimating whelping with x-rays. LOL. The father is Ch. Amor Walk Like a Man aka Frankie.


We'll have to have a talk with her about estimating Hav whelping dates. Ha ha! The good side about the early estimate is that it does ensure you have everything ready to go ahead of time.

I'm looking forward to seeing the Lily x Frankie pups!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think we will be getting an update to this topic real soon.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Safe whelping Lilly - I can't wait to see those precious puppy pics. Post as soon as you can.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Puppies!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

More puppies, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Hurry and post the pics! LOL We are impatient when it comes to puppies. I'm surprised Amanda isn't stalking this thread yet


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, it sounds like you think they've been born already! LOL


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That is the way you made it sound LOL assume update means puppies :biggrin1: But you know the old saying about assuming


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, an update could mean that hard labor has begun... not that I'm saying that is what is happening...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, you're such a tease!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Kimberly, you're such a tease!"

Ditto !!!!!


----------

